# Anyone from Tennessee?



## titansfan (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey, is anyone out there from Tennessee?


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

ME!!!!I think Paula J is too.


----------



## titansfan (Sep 3, 2004)

Great! Did you get hit by hurricane Ivan? We did a little. I work for the school system and we were out today! Yeh! My email is candyhop1###bellsouth.netCandy


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, unfortunately, Ivan did rear it's ugly head. Yesterday was the worst though - very strong winds that flipped my umbrella backwards and horrendous rain. The school system did close the schools here on Friday but I didn't see any flooded streets. However, my parents' basement did have about an inch of water everywhere.







I'll try to email you tonight or tomorrow. I know some people don't like to post personal info on websites.


----------

